# whistling noise near sunroof area



## sanj101ca (Aug 4, 2006)

this problem has been bothering me for a while now....if I drive around 120 km/h + I hear sometimes a high pitching whistling noise near the sunroof area...if I slow down the noise goes away....If increase the acceleration it returns....I notice is more during windy days...curious if anyone else has the same problem?

2005 xtrail se with sunroof.


----------



## dvdswanson (Nov 6, 2005)

do you have a roof rack, if so, does it have an adjustable front bar then move it back see if the noise changes. you can also take some tape and tape the sunroof up one side at a time, this will tell you where the seal is weakest and to trouble shoot further.


----------



## sanj101ca (Aug 4, 2006)

no roof rack...but will try the tape! thanks


----------



## aussietrail (Sep 24, 2004)

Dave is correct, the whistling is indeed caused by the openings (3 or 4 of them) in the metal front bar that goes up and acts as a wind barrier as soon as you open the sunroof. The solution is either to tape these holes (not a professional look at all) or buy the sunroof wind deflector which will cover this metal bar and stop/reduce the wind noise considerably.


----------



## Ice512 (Oct 16, 2006)

i noticed the same thing today too, but ONLY started today..

i was cruising around 130 on 407 today...


----------



## aussietrail (Sep 24, 2004)

Ice512 said:


> i noticed the same thing today too, but ONLY started today..
> 
> i was cruising around 130 on 407 today...


I guess because you don't cruise on 130kms/hour that often  The wind noise becomes really annoying on the highway at high speed, for city type of driving it is not an issue.


----------



## bcxtrail (Jan 7, 2007)

I thought mine whistled too. But I found that if you lower the rake of the antenna, the sound goes away.

Cheers,


----------



## LEONGSTER (Apr 9, 2006)

I did a stretch at 120-140kph today with the sunroof open to check for the whistling. 
The ensuing wind noise was so great it cancelled out every other sound including the piece blasting from my stereo.

Take heart. At least it's just a whistle. Considering the XY has the aerodynamics of a brick, it's a small price to pay.


----------



## sanj101ca (Aug 4, 2006)

hmm mine actually is more of annoying high pitch!! I've positioned the attenna different ways...no difference

Now going to try the TAPE method....grumble grumble...knew I should have a bought a G35 coupe <G>


----------

